# Week of December 30th - Jan 3rd



## billski (Dec 28, 2012)

the NWS is weighing in on more snow for the weekend.  Keepin' those freshies coming!  

"
US National Weather Service Boston MA

Liked · about an hour ago 


Accumulating  snow is likely Saturday afternoon and evening.  High probability for  1-3" with a low risk of 4-6" across RI and interior Southeast MA.   Uncertainty is centered on exactly where the rain/snow line sets  up...which appears to be somewhere across Coastal RI into Southeast MA.   This will impact snowfall totals across this area.  Also if the storm  intensifies quicker than expected heavier snow amounts are possible.   Snow will overspread the region during the afternoon with the  steadiest/heaviest snow from late afternoon into the evening  hours...then tapering off late Saturday night.  Check out our  Probabilistic Snow graphs at www.erh.noaa.gov/box/StormTotalSnow/index.php"


----------



## billski (Dec 28, 2012)

NWS BTV is screaming snow for the next 7 days!


.LONG TERM /SUNDAY NIGHT THROUGH THURSDAY/... AS OF 325 AM EST FRIDAY...A BRIEF PERIOD OF SURFACE HIGH PRESSURE WILL BUILD INTO THE REGION FOR SUNDAY NIGHT WITH GENERALLY PARTLY CLOUDY SKIES AND BELOW NORMAL TEMPS IN THE SINGLE NUMBERS EXPECTED. THE HIGH THEN SLIDES EAST OF THE REGION MONDAY ALLOWING WARMER SOUTHERLY FLOW TO DEVELOP IN ADVANCE OF AN ARCTIC AIRMASS DROPPING SOUTHEASTWARD OUT OF CANADA. WITH GOOD SURFACE CONVERGENCE...FAVORABLE LAKE MOISTURE INTERACTION ON WESTERLY FLOW AND STRONG LOW LEVEL COLD AIR ADVECTION ALONG THE LEADING EDGE OF THE AIRMASS...WOULD NOT BE SURPRISED TO SEE SOME SNOW SQUALLS LATE MONDAY EVENING INTO TUESDAY MORNING. QUICK SHOT OF COLD AIR ADVECTS INTO OUR CWA FOR TUESDAY AND TUESDAY NIGHT...BEFORE RETREATING NORTH OF THE BORDER FOR WEDNESDAY AND THURSDAY. DURING THIS PERIOD...MID/UPPER FLOW REMAINS GENERALLY OUT OF THE WEST WITH REALLY NO SURFACE FEATURES TO SPEAK OF SO LOOKING AT A MAINLY DRY FORECAST WITH MAYBE A FEW ON AND OFF SNOW SHOWERS ACROSS NORTHERN AREAS WITH ANY LAKE INTERACTION. BY THE END OF THE WEEK THOUGH UPPER TROUGH DEEPENS OVER THE GREAT LAKES AND SWINGS INTO THE NORTHEAST. IN ADDITION....THE AFOREMENTIONED ARCTIC AIRMASS LOOKS TO RELOAD OVER THE NORTHEAST...POSSIBLY STRONGER THAN BEFORE. SO IT LOOKS LIKE IT COULD BE A CHILLY/SNOWY END TO THE WEEK. 

- Snorkel time?  God I hope so.  I wanna get stranded somewhere!
I know, it's 7 days out; but rational thought is thrown to abandon when it starts to get this good with low temps sustaining.


----------



## abc (Dec 28, 2012)

That speaks for NOT skiing this weekend (and paying full holiday rate standing in lift lines), and let the holiday crowd to pack down the base while waiting for the next round of new snow...


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 28, 2012)

abc said:


> That speaks for NOT skiing this weekend (and paying full holiday rate standing in lift lines), and let the holiday crowd to pack down the base while waiting for the next round of new snow...



Or you could do both, and ski more.


----------



## abc (Dec 28, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Or you could do both, and ski more.


Would need more funds in order to do that!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2012)

abc said:


> That speaks for NOT skiing this weekend (and paying full holiday rate standing in lift lines), and let the holiday crowd to pack down the base while waiting for the next round of new snow...


Lots of 6 hour lines at Platty, I read on other site that people were skiing the black trails their and having fun even with the double closed, I think it be open this weekend.


----------



## abc (Dec 28, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Lots of 6 hour lines at Platty, I read on other site that people were skiing the black trails their and having fun even with the double closed, I think it be open this weekend.


Actually, I'm a bit miffed by the low trail count at Platty. Are they just "saving" them for the weekend? Or was the non-existing base to be blamed? 2' still isn't enough if there's no base to begin with...?


----------



## Glenn (Dec 28, 2012)

abc said:


> That speaks for NOT skiing this weekend (and paying full holiday rate standing in lift lines), and let the holiday crowd to pack down the base while waiting for the next round of new snow...




I'm with you. Probably since our passes are blacked out until 1/1. I think they'll be some sledding and snow shoeing this weekend. 

I checked the webcams at my Homer Mountain...yikes! Some serious lines!


----------



## MommaBear (Dec 28, 2012)

Glenn said:


> I'm with you. Probably since our passes are blacked out until 1/1. I think they'll be some sledding and snow shoeing this weekend.
> 
> I checked the webcams at my Homer Mountain...yikes! Some serious lines!



Including out on Route 100 just to get into the parking lots!  I didn't ski, but the kids did. Took me forever to get in, buy the ticket and leave the Main base area.  Carinthia wasn't so bad when I went back at lunch time.


----------



## abc (Dec 28, 2012)

MommaBear said:


> Including out on Route 100 just to get into the parking lots! I didn't ski, but the kids did. Took me forever to get in, buy the ticket and leave the Main base area. Carinthia wasn't so bad when I went back at lunch time.


That makes me feel better! It really does. 

It's been a very slow week at work. I kept asking myself why I'm not taking off early and head up to northern VT. But I keep having images of lines of cars not moving on the access road and waiting for tickets... before I even get a chance on tag myself into the tail end of the snaking single's line on the lift maze...

The big dump really puts me on the fence. I was perfectly ok to NOT ski during the holidays in all the years past because either I've already got a few days in before the holiday, or the snow was so crapy I wouldn't bother even if it weren't holiday price/crowd. But this is the first time a big dump came right in the middle of the holiday week and I was in a constant spin of "do I or don't I..." dilema!

Oh well, I made my decision. I'm going to go xc ski nearby. Not letting all that snow go to waste.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2012)

abc said:


> That makes me feel better! It really does.
> 
> It's been a very slow week at work. I kept asking myself why I'm not taking off early and head up to northern VT. But I keep having images of lines of cars not moving on the access road and waiting for tickets... before I even get a chance on tag myself into the tail end of the snaking single's line on the lift maze...
> 
> ...


You know Gore probably doesn't have that big of lines, and they got some good snow the other day, you could head their for the weekend.


Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abc (Dec 28, 2012)

Scotty said:


> You know Gore probably doesn't have that big of lines, and they got some good snow the other day, you could head their for the weekend.


Hmmm... I thought about Gore. It's close enough for me to dash up in a moments notice, and have cheap lodging not too far away...

Trouble was, I've never been there. So I didn't know (until this moment) how the crowd situation would be like. Nor do I know the mountain well enough to get away from the crowds if need be. Plus I thought it being so close to Albany it might be crowded. 

Worse, I would be stuck in the worst of the gaper crowds, making wrong turn getting to it, trying to find where everything is in the holiday madness... I honestly didn't feel like going to a brand new mountain for the first time is the best thing to do on the biggest holiday weekend of the year. 

With the snow in the forecast for Saturday, there maybe quite good xc skiing in the Gunks/Cats. No eighty dollar lift ticket nor hundred dollar motel. Sleep in my own bed and eat what I like instead of trying to find a table in a resturuant... kind of a no-brainer. Given the forecast, the snow will still be there next weekend, when the mountain will be empty like ghost towns.


----------



## MommaBear (Dec 28, 2012)

abc said:


> That makes me feel better! It really does.
> 
> It's been a very slow week at work. I kept asking myself why I'm not taking off early and head up to northern VT. But I keep having images of lines of cars not moving on the access road and waiting for tickets... before I even get a chance on tag myself into the tail end of the snaking single's line on the lift maze...
> 
> ...



For me, especially at Mount Snow, if you don't ski the day of the dump, or at least the very next morning....it just doesn't have the "wow" factor.  It gets groomed and such and becomes just another ski day (enjoyable, but not WOW).  So, if you couldn't be there on Thursday or first thing this morning, I wouldn't give the rest of the week a 2nd thought.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

You got to check it out, locals go to Gore and Whiteface, but vacations people go to Vermont, I mean on the busiest Saturday I been their maybe 10 times in the last few years 5 minutes wait at the most, and ski conditions stay pretty good especially after storms, NY state budget is one negative. I just posted in the skiing cheap thread a good pass book that includes Gore and others that comes out to 50 a day for 3 days non holiday not Saturday. Someone on here just went to Gore and posted it in the trip thread. Check out the High peaks chair steeper then anything in South Vermont.


----------



## moguler6 (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes please.  NOAA is calling for 6-8 inches for killington to Stowe.  

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/html/StormTotalSnow/StormTotalSnow.shtml


----------



## Nick (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm going to be at Wachusett in about 5 minutes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 29, 2012)

abc said:


> That makes me feel better! It really does.
> 
> It's been a very slow week at work. I kept asking myself why I'm not taking off early and head up to northern VT. But I keep having images of lines of cars not moving on the access road and waiting for tickets... before I even get a chance on tag myself into the tail end of the snaking single's line on the lift maze...
> 
> ...


----------

